# COVID 19 virus mask



## rgp (Mar 11, 2020)

Men in Japan are wearing women's panties as face mask against the disease . They are said to be more effective than the 'approved' paper mask.  Just be damn sure your wife/girlfriend recognizes them as a pair of hers.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

women are cutting up Bras to make masks...so make sure your old man is wearing one of yours..


----------



## gennie (Mar 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> women are cutting up Bras to make masks...so make sure your old man is wearing one of yours..


Perfect excuse for giving them up.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

rgp said:


> Men in Japan are wearing women's panties as face mask against the disease . They are said to be more effective than the 'approved' paper mask.  Just be damn sure your wife/girlfriend recognizes them as a pair of hers.


If men are wearing women panties, will women start wearing men's boxers?


----------



## Devi (Mar 11, 2020)

Catlady said:


> If men are wearing women panties, will women start wearing men's boxers?



On their heads?!


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Devi said:


> On their heads?!


As flu masks.  LOL  Just joking


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 11, 2020)

One of the late night shows made one out of a drip coffee filter. Looks like a good idea.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 11, 2020)

The Houston Mayor just shut down the Houston Rodeo and all scheduled area events for March.  Has ask us to practice social isolation in the whole huge several county areas.  We had 15 cases that were traced to the Egyptian Nile River Cruise boat and now 1 case that is said to be community spread.  City also signed a disaster declaration for funding.

WHO also just declared the virus officially a "Pandemic".  

Sigh.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> One of the* late night shows* made one out of a drip coffee filter. Looks like a good idea.


Your post somehow reminded me.

Stephen Colbert showed a clip of some woman giving a Corona press briefing where she advised not to touch your face.  While reading her speech she not only touched her face a couple of times, but horrors, she wet her finger with her tongue so she could turn the pages of her written speech.  Talk about ''Do as I say, not as I do''.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 11, 2020)

Don't get those panties from out of the laundry hamper.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Little different idea, but years ago, I put out an ad that I was looking for used bra's... I was going to make and sell Redneck Knee Pads...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> women are cutting up Bras to make masks..


2 for 1.....


----------

